# Simple generador de ondas ultrasonicas



## Khul (May 30, 2013)

hola, 
Me preguntaba si se podia construir con 2 o 3 piezas un generador de ondas ultrasonicas. 

Pensaba en una fuente de 5v, un potenciometro y algún tipo de elemento que genere las vibraciones como algún piezoelectrico. Es eso muy descabellado?

Aclaro que solo deseo generar vibraciones de tipo ultrasonicas y poder manipular facilmente la potencia delas mismas sin nada demasiado elegante.  Es para un proyecto de ciencias.

Alguna idea? Gracias desde ya!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2013)

fuente + NE555 + transistor de potencia + trasductor ultrasónico


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 30, 2013)

Fuente de 100 volts y un sonotrodo...
No tocar sonotrodo en funcionamiento...


----------



## Khul (May 30, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> fuente + NE555 + transistor de potencia + trasductor ultrasónico



Me parece que voy a intentar seguir esta linea. Voy a investigar sobre como conectar estos componentes y cuales en  particular me servirian.
Supongo que para usar un ne555 y una fuente de 5v y poder tener un control manual del output del trasductor ultrasónico... deberia incluir un potenciómetro en paralelo, cosa de disminuir la corriente y reducir la potencia.

Un trasductor ultrasónico sumergible sera difícil de conseguir?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2013)

Es para limpieza ultrasónica o para comunicarse con los delfines ?


----------



## Rigeliano (May 30, 2013)

Los transductores de ultrasonido están bastante caros, al menos donde yo pregunte,¿Hay algún aparato del cual se pueda reciclar esto?.


----------



## Khul (May 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es para limpieza ultrasónica o para comunicarse con los delfines ?



Digamos que es como para limpieza ultrasónica. En realidad es para mejorar la dispersión de unas partículas en solución acuosa y con un agitador simple no camina la cosa. Por eso también la importancia de regular la potencia generada, porque si me paso de energía entregada quizás genere una reacción indeseada entre las sustancias presentes en la muestra.




Rigeliano dijo:


> Los transductores de ultrasonido están bastante caros*, *al menos donde yo pregunte*, * *¿ *hay algún aparato del cual se pueda reciclar esto *? *.



Este es un buen punto la verdad. Estuve buscando en internet y no vi mucho disponible que digamos =/


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 31, 2013)

Entonces si es para limpieza ultrasonica...
Un sonotrodo...
Creo que a los 215 khz funcionan bastante bien...


----------



## aquileslor (May 31, 2013)

Con un oscilador a 555 tenés que amplificar la salida y usar buena corriente y un transductor polenta para hacer ultrasonidos utilizables para la función que quietes utilizar. ¿ Porqué no empiezas a utilizar un ultrasonido de uso medicinal que no es muy caro? Le sacas el circuito, que en sí es simple, pero ya tienes los componentes y ves si te alcanza la potencia. Despues seguirás en el desarrollo.
Por los transductores no he encontrado  a nadie que los venda sueltos o de a uno. Hay que ir a las fábricas.


----------



## Khul (Jun 1, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Entonces si es para limpieza ultrasonica...
> Un sonotrodo...
> Creo que a los 215 khz funcionan bastante bien...



Gracias por el dato. En realidad habia pensado en seguir la otra alternativa porque no encontré en internet lugares donde vendan sonotrodos en buenos aires. Lo que encontré era de españa.

Supongo que es un poco también el tema del trasductor.



aquileslor dijo:


> Con un oscilador a 555 tenés que amplificar la salida y usar buena corriente y un transductor polenta para hacer ultrasonidos utilizables para la función que quietes utilizar. ¿ Porqué no empiezas a utilizar un ultrasonido de uso medicinal que no es muy caro? Le sacas el circuito, que en sí es simple, pero ya tienes los componentes y ves si te alcanza la potencia. Despues seguirás en el desarrollo.
> Por los transductores no he encontrado  a nadie que los venda sueltos o de a uno. Hay que ir a las fábricas.



Por medicinal sería como el de un nebulizador ultrasónico?

Cuanto mas veo mas me parece que voy a terminar teniendo que comprar un limpiador de joyas en ML  Solo que ando con ganas de meter mano en electrónica y me pareció una buena oportunidad para empezar aprendiendo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2013)

En Bs. As. hay una empresa que vende "pastillas ultrasónicas" o como corno se llamen, pero vende de a 10 (creo). El lunes le pregunto al especialista de ultrasonidos en el trabajo, pero este flaco compró varias para laburar a 220 kHz...


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 1, 2013)

Pasá la dirección urgente que hay muchos que la necesitan !!! 
Y a Khul, si pensé en un nebulizador. ¿ Es muy caro el de Mercado Libre? Ese proyecto no es para aficionados. Es simplísimo pero tiene un montón de bemoles, que si no eres ducho te volverán loco. Si de todas maneras quieres hacerlo compra uno lo mas barato posible y estudias como está hecho. Luego, con el mismo circuito, solo tienes que aumentar la potencia. Aquí los bemoles te volverán tambien loco, pero ya habrás adquirido algo de experiencia en el tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2013)

Bueno, al fin me acordé de preguntar. La empresa se llama *CELEC CERAMICAS.*


----------

